# Some Trails in VA



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hiya everyone 

I live on a 10 acre farm, which about 3 are pastured, the rest are trails. We have 2 man trails, and then those trails branch off and connect to others. I need some opinions, I have pictures =]








*Unfinished* trail going to the second lake/pond.








A little blurry 


























I was walking when I took these, sorry if theyre too blurry... lol





































This trail was destroyed, turned into a pasture. 

Tell me what you think, this is just the back trail. I have none of the front trail, or the upcoming middle trail. Just need opinions 

Thanks!
Anny


----------

